# Mike's club race Saturday?



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Is Mike's running a club race Saturday? What time?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

According to Jeff last weekend, they were tearing up the track this week.................can anyone confirm?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

That's what I heard too. I was going to try and make it there for practice but I thought it would be under changes. So I will have to venture to M&M on Saturday morning...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what time does M&M open on Saturday? Close?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> what time does M&M open on Saturday? Close?


 Just call Mier. I am sure he would love to hear from you......


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks Chris, I just logged in to ask the same question. I'll call Mike's later and if they are workin on the track I will be at M&M's. They are 10 till 5 on Sats and I'll be there at 10am.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

i think its opens about 10 closes about 6 maybe. I never close it out...lol. Most people leave about 1 or 2. Rebuilding shocks to night...lol.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

They close at 6 on Saturdays, there is usually guys running right up until close.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to head up there from 10-2 I'm pretty sure. Need to get a little more fuel through my motor before the River


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If you guys wanna race bring it..The layout is still down.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool Phil, so now i'm back to going to Milkes. I need big track practice I think. I'll get there around 10 unless they open track earlier?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

this changes my plans as well I believe......MUCH rather go to Mike's, just thought is wasn't an option this weekend!

So, what time will the track open Phil? 8AM!?!?!?!?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Also, did you (or can you) guys move the pipe back from where we re-routed it last weekend?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll be here at 8 am..And I will also fix the pipe today.The track is kinda ruff but I'm going to prep it some today.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll get there earlier then. Bout 8:30 or so. If we get enough folks out then the race is on it sounds like otherwise I'll get the needed track time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

See you guys there! 

Bringing the Slash too


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds fun. Think I'm going to tape some nails onto the front of the Slash Road Warrior style!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Sucks I have to work most saturdays cause Trey needs someone to show him how to run off road cause he sure couldn't drive a mini-z.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Least I can ride a bike, hoe!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Friday's at The River Andy. My Saturdays are pretty full, so I'm going to try and hit some of those.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The pipes are fixed.And the track is packed.See everyone in the morning.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

We will be club racing this weekend..It's a new track should be fun.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

How about posting some pics of the new track Phil?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I would but it's not ready yet. It will be ready by this weekend though.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh......well, if you can, please post some up for us when you get it done.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

what time do the races start saturday?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool, somebody just got a truggy that will be looking to run it soon. Just need to find a losi brushless conversion kit for it! Part number *LOSA0912*


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Holy carp Trey! You go pick up a $200 Slash to run with us, have 1 day of practice around our 1/8 scales, and 4 weeks later you have 2 buggies, a truggy, and 2 slashes! You're crazy man! But I like it!!!

You racing with us on the 13th of June?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Truggy was a good deal I could not pass up. 175 for a compete roller.
4 slashes but one is for sale. NIB that I bought by mistake! Good thing I have no wife and kids cause I'd probably loose them to this.:headknock


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

what time does the race start saturday?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I always thought they start at 4pm on Sat at Mike's.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

I believe they try and start at 10:30-11:00 to get done early and allow people to keep their evenings free.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Races will start at 11 am..The track should be finished today i'm happy with the layout it looks fun.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Great Job on the layout Phil. 
Hope everyone shows up to test it out.
I will be up in Dallas racing my new Slash.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you coming to terms with the stock slash speed, Mark?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Club race is 20 correct?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Are you coming to terms with the stock slash speed, Mark?


I am not worried about Mark, he is going to be turning too early for everything. he hasn't driven anything this slow in a while I bet.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol Ron. You may be right. I may to start drinking earlier to slow my reflexes down.
CV you were right about the 23, made all the diff. I cant wait to run it against jake with his brushless.


----------



## rodgedaddy (Nov 11, 2008)

yea, 20 and no prizes. sad3sm


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> CV you were right about the 23, made all the diff.


I tell you no lies


----------

